# JAMES BEARD FOUNDATION KITCHENAID BOOK AWARDS



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

The James Beard Foundation KitchenAid Book Awards, the oldest recognition program for books on culinary topics in the United States, were recently announced and the prestigious KitchenAid Cookbook of the Year award went to "Hot Sour Salty Sweet: A Culinary Journey Through Southeast Asia" by Jeffrey Alford and Naomi Duguid.
(This gorgeous cookbook also took home the Best Food Photography award.)










For excerpt 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/stores/detail/-/books/1 579651143/excerpt/ref=pm_dp_ln_b_3/107-7678171-5388545

*About the authors*
Jeffrey Alford and Naomi Duguid are cooks, writers, photographers, and great travelers. Their first book, Flatbreads and Flavors: A Baker's Atlas, was the 1996 James Beard Cookbook of the Year and the IACP/Julia Child Best First Book. Seductions of Rice, their second book, was Cuisine Canada's cookbook of the year. Their articles and photographs appear frequently in Food & Wine, Gourmet, and Fine Cooking magazines. They live in Toronto with their two sons
---------------

I'm so proud!



[ May 11, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I love this cookbook and have made a bunch of the recipes from it. Even my 5 year old son is excited when I make the phad thai or the beef balls in broth 
Yummy!
Great food fotos too!


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Good to hear! I have this and the Herb Farm Cookbook on order from Jessica's...can't wait to get them in the mail.


----------

